# '92 Sentra Problems/issues



## myrieboy (Jul 1, 2011)

i've been searching for topics of such issues but i can't find them or find the answers i'm looking for, and because i have mutiple issues i don't want to over post but in a short list 

my 92 sentra has the following issues: 

Trunk/Gas door latch on drivers side floor won't open trunk/barely opens gas door 

at random moments the accelerator pedal needs to be pressed & decompressed while turning key in the ignition to start engine 

air vents work and blow air aggressively but A/C does not get cold, nor does the "A/C on" light turn on when pressing the A/C button 

Transmission might be **Slipping 

radiator is leaking a green liquid on the top (not the bottom of the car) 

Valve cover seems to need new sealant? *** 

engine temp is normal with dial remaining in the middle at all times but engine itself feels hotter than normal???? **** 

i took the vehicle to a repair and i was told that everything may run me $250.00 to repair but after checking my transmission he explained that it's good but my gear shift may be slack.. this might be true because the other day i had a passenger in the car and his knee hit the gear shift from Drive to Neutral but the car remained in drive and i didn't notice it until about a mile after it slipped.. 

there is signs that oil spilled out from the valve but my cylinders were also checked by the mechanic and they are fine the valve cover seems ok as well but would it be safe to replace the valve and sealant? 

the mechanic told me my radiator seems rusted and i may need to replace it, another mechanic felt that the cars engine seems a little warmer than normal but the meter in the dash doesn't show any signs of excessive over heating, if i am in need of anti-freeze should i flush the entire engine first?? 

the issue with starting the vehicle was explained to me that the last tune up i gave it was poorly done, my fuel filter is badly rusted.. if i was to purchase that myself can i place it on myself? and how? 

and is there something to open the trunk via the latch? you cannot get to the trunk from the back seat, i tried that and i lost the key to trunk.. 

i could use tons of advice here.


----------



## tamoose (Jun 21, 2011)

Trunk/Gas door latch on drivers side floor won't open trunk/barely opens gas door

you probably need a new cable

at random moments the accelerator pedal needs to be pressed & decompressed while turning key in the ignition to start engine

sounds like a poor state of tune....should crank right up. Change cap, rotor, and wires--Use Nissan parts for best results here. Good idea to clean your IACV valve, do a search and you'll find a how-to someone posted. run some injector cleaner through the tank too

air vents work and blow air aggressively but A/C does not get cold, nor does the "A/C on" light turn on when pressing the A/C button

check freon--comp will not kick on w/o enough freon. The A/C and fan switches in b13s are weak....they have them at Autozone. also check the A/C relay by the battery.

Transmission might be **Slipping

Check condition of fluid as well as making sure there is enough. If it smells burnt, replace it. don't bother with the filter, it's basically just a strainer.

radiator is leaking a green liquid on the top (not the bottom of the car)

Save yourself some grief and don't BS. get a new radiator...good idea to replace thermostat and water pump too. 

Valve cover seems to need new sealant? ***

tighten the screws first...if it still leaks, replace v/c gasket.

i took the vehicle to a repair and i was told that everything may run me $250.00 to repair but after checking my transmission he explained that it's good but my gear shift may be slack.. this might be true because the other day i had a passenger in the car and his knee hit the gear shift from Drive to Neutral but the car remained in drive and i didn't notice it until about a mile after it slipped..

very common issue. those cables get some slack in them when they get older. you can adjust it a little bit where it bolts to the tranny.

my fuel filter is badly rusted.. if i was to purchase that myself can i place it on myself? and how?

take out fuel pump fuse or relay, start engine and let it run out of gas to relieve fuel pressure, then replace fuel filter. Two clamps, fairly straightforward.

and is there something to open the trunk via the latch? you cannot get to the trunk from the back seat, i tried that and i lost the key to trunk..

the door keys will open the trunk, so will the latch next to the drivers seat unless the cable or the lever is broken.....

someone also posted a link to the service manuals recently . these are great references to have. best of luck.


----------



## speedyb13 (Jan 30, 2011)

u been helped out yet ?


----------



## myrieboy (Jul 1, 2011)

speedyb13 said:


> u been helped out yet ?


thank you very much guys, the reply from Tamoose helped out a lot with my concerns, i got so busy that i didn't get the chance to reply back but his post but everything sounds very clear on what to do for my vehicle


----------



## myrieboy (Jul 1, 2011)

tamoose said:


> Trunk/Gas door latch on drivers side floor won't open trunk/barely opens gas door
> 
> you probably need a new cable
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for these tips.. i'm going to post a youtube link of my engine troubles in the next hour or so.. maybe a visual will also be helpful? 

and as a side question, do you think i can get 5 more years out of my 92' Sentra? its only has 80,000 miles on it so i just feel like it can last me a while with the right treatment..


----------



## nissanjunky (Jul 12, 2011)

ive had numerous problems like this with my nissan as well. i became so fed up with it that i just wanted to get rid of the car and get something else. i called up Sell Your Clunker Welcome To Sell Your Clunker - We Buy Old Vehicles, Wrecked Vehicles, and Unwanted Vehicles. and they actually gave me a very good offer for the car and were able to take it off my hands!


----------



## tamoose (Jun 21, 2011)

way to spam, nissanjunky.

myrieboy, get a new radiator if you're going to depend on this car, especially if you plan on using the A/C. A new w/p and thermostat is the best insurance against future hassle. Be sure to examine belts and hoses; the B-13 has more than meets the eye.

and yes, get a pan to catch fuel when changing the fuel filter....but there shouldn't be enough to fool with, actually.....just enough to run down and soak your elbow.

5 years is a good stretch, but provided it's in decent shape now and you take care of it, I don't see why not. No matter the transmission, you might want to maintain a rainy day fund for either a clutch job or tranny rebuild. I scored a used JDM motor for mine pretty cheaply, worthwhile as the body and the interior are great. I hope to get 5 years out of this one. 

a visual always helps


----------



## myrieboy (Jul 1, 2011)

*new issues arrise..*

how do you call yourself Nissanjunky but then you advertise getting rid of your nissan due to being fed up with problems? that's a terrible spammer right there.

thank all of you guys especially Tamoose for your help and advice, i have produced a video of engine some time ago but i am having upload issues and i am wondering if i am allowed to post youtube links onto this site.. wouldn't want to be banned. 

i have been experiencing 1 new issue and now i am afraid of what the problem could be.. when my car is in drive and you begin to accelerate, you can actually feel my automatic transmission shifting from first gear to second gear.. now i know that if a driver concentrates enough they can feel they're vehicle shifting but this shift is very noticeable almost like a 5 to 8 second delay in shifting out of 1st gear.. as my car begins to accelerate and then shift from 1st to 2nd the entire car has this slight "jerk" it's not a jerk that hurts my overall control of the car or the Sentra's operation but it's like being in one of those fancy elevators where as it rises and then reaches it's floor you feel that "bounce" why is this? 

to give another example i've tested my Sentra on open road where i take off full speed, as the car reaches it's peak in 1st gear and begins to shift to 2nd, the car slightly stalls, shifts gears, jerks then my tires screech as they attempt to regrip the road.. (i guess this is due to the engine and tires falling out of sync during the gear shifting) but from 2nd gear and above shifting is flawless and hardly noticeable at all but it's only when going from 1st to 2nd gear.. i've been tending to minor things within the car already based on Tamoose's advice here but hopefully this new issue isn't going to break my bank account. 

also, my air conditioner still doesn't work but i found out it's not my freeon, or my fans and all of my engine belts are rotating, so the compressor shouldn't be the problem, and my thermostat works seeing as how the heater kicks on so..what could the issue be? it must be something i'm over looking.


----------



## tamoose (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for the lapse; I've been out of town. That doesn't sound good; you may want to get the tranny checked out by a pro. However, check the motor and transmission mounts as well....they can cause that problem sometimes.

As far as the A/C, bypass the pressure switch on top of the receiver/dryer, it is found on the right hand side of the radiator about half way down. If the compressor kicks on, it is low on freon....you might try it for a minute or so to see if it cools, but no more than that. If it cools, you are low on freon. If not, the receiver/dryer is probably stopped up (more likely) or the expansion valve is frozen up (less likely but still possible).


----------



## myrieboy (Jul 1, 2011)

*once again thank you. i owe you one.*

Tamoose, your awesome. i am going to try the advice you gave me for the A/C tomorrow morning. honestly the A/C is a concern but with the cooler months coming soon i am also considering to hold off on it until summer comes back around but if i can get it out of the way sooner, the better. 

your latest post came just in time as well.. i found out that the issue with my "jolting" shift out of 1st gear can be 1 of 2 things.. 

according to some things i've read online, a dirty air flow sensor can be mis-reading the amount of air the engine is taking in and this causes a lapse when the engine attempts to calculate how much "gasoline vs air" the engine takes in and that causes a stall in the gear shifting. 

however i checked my air flow sensor and it seems pretty clean to me. so the other 2 alternatives is to buy air flow sensor cleaner and clean it anyway or remove the air flow sensor causing the car computer to go into a "back up" mode where it does not rely on the air flow sensor until i can find the source of that problem. 

the second thing which is something i did not know.. according to a freelance mechanic i met today, it sounds like it could be my transmission filter.. this shocked me because i know i am not an advanced trained mechanic but i had no clue that the transmission had a filter of it's own.. but this just goes to prove that everything in an engine has a filter. now where would the transmission filter be located? and can i change it myself? i would look forward to the experience and money saving journey into the engine myself.


----------

